# Decals?? Where can I get some??



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Patto's is closed til Jan 9th. I have been buying decals from patto's for years. Which another place that sells good decals like patto's?? Any info or website would be greatly appreciated!! 

Thanks!
Wes


----------



## nick danger (Apr 7, 2002)

I've bought decals here in the past. They were a little fragile, but they look good on the cars!

www.radicaldecals.com


NICK DANGER


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I used decals from radical decals too, he's got a nice assortment......some cool flames .


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I too have bought quite a few or Radicaldecal's decals.....as well as some Road Race Replica decals......


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

yeah I did buy some from there but it's not what I am looking for. I'm sorry I wasn't very specific on this. I am looking for HO nascar decals - I am looking for a place to buy them for a good deal just like Patto's. Thanks for the info on radicals. if anyone know where I can get good deals on ho nascar decals. 

Thanks
Wes


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

You can try Jay's Race Place, it a good place. He has them for about $4 to $5 a sheet which will do 1 car. If anyone can tell me where I can get some #21 Purolator David Pearson decal sheets I would appreciate it.


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

Professor Motor has some HO Nascar decals. This link will take you to the ho decal page. Some of the decals are Pattos. You might want to search around on his site because he has other decals as well.

http://www.professormotor.com/cat_decals.shtml


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Ahh i forgot about Jay's .. i will check it out. 

Jph49 , thanks - i ll check it out.

thanks
wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Have bought from all listed, don't forget Patto's from down under. Heck of a selection and most sheets have 4-6 sets on it so you can do dupes or sell off your excess. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

I don't know if this is what you're looking for but Jay's Race Place decal page lists the #21 Purolator decals (about 28 lines down). The sheet includes not only David Pearson as driver, but also decals for A J Foyt and Donnie Allison.

Neil's Wheels HO Depot lists several vintage Nascar sheets. He has the #21 Purolator sheet, but doesn't specify that is a David Pearson sheet.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Neil's Wheels HO Depot - website address? 


Thanks
wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I think a lot of Patto's stuff is here too:
http://www.slotcarworld.com/
Under "Decals - All Scales"

Never ordered from them though so I can't comment.

Personally I would wait until Jan. 9 because Pattos has always treated me good.

'Doba


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

WesJY said:


> Neil's Wheels HO Depot - website address?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> wes



sorry about that.

http://www.slotcars.org/neilswheels/newhodepot.html


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks guys for all the info and I have to agree with cordoba that I am gonna wait til Pato's is open on jan 9th. His decals are the best and has been good to me too. 


Thanks
Wes


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Thanks jph49, I'll have to check with Jay's and Neil's again. They've been out of them for some time. They are the same sheet at both stores. Randy.


----------

